# Making patterns from finished clothes



## SewAmazing (Sep 21, 2006)

I had a favorite top that I absolutely loved! Instead of tossing it out, after it started to show wear (faded from too many washings etc)--I split all the seams apart and remade it from a new and updated fabric. Anybody ever recycle your favorite must have fashions this way?


----------



## rejectstar (Sep 21, 2006)

I've heard of this... I think it's a great idea, and I'd probably try it if I actually knew how to sew clothing properly.


----------



## Nox (Sep 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had a favorite top that I absolutely loved! Instead of tossing it out, after it started to show wear (faded from too many washings etc)--I split all the seams apart and remade it from a new and updated fabric. Anybody ever recycle your favorite must have fashions this way? That is an AWESOME idea! I've gotta try that! It takes all the "guesswork" out of it.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Sep 22, 2006)

when I like something, I take the measurements from it and draft a pattern from the measurements. That way, I don't have to take apart the original garment. I think what you're referring to is called "rub-offs", but it takes too much patience for me.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 23, 2006)

yes yes! i do this quite often. its so much cheaper and i like totally adding random stuff to them too.

i try to do that with desgner clothes. look at the way its made/stiched up, then try to copy it at home.


----------



## teb (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh, I wished I had known this years ago. Now that I am learning to sew I am remembering all of my favorite dresses that I gave away and threw out, can't find a pattern for them. Once I learn to sew the basic pieces I am going to take pattern drafting.

I once had a dolman sleeve mini dress it was so cute and fit me very well, I wore it out and threw it out, wished I could have another one in cranberry color.


----------



## monniej (Sep 26, 2006)

i used to do this all the time, but not so much anymore. my favorite re-make was a pair of palazzo pants that i made into a skirt. too cute!


----------



## SewAmazing (Sep 26, 2006)

Dolman sleeves are back big big time! Have you seen the August issue of Vogue? This is how you know you are getting older. Everything you ever wore, now comes back!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 27, 2006)

no, but that's such a good idea!


----------



## Maja (Sep 27, 2006)

I've done then with lots of garments. The only thing you have to be careful is when using knits, not all knits have the same stretch to them. So the rub-off will not neccesarily fit the same as the original.


----------

